# Unsure about soft clicking sound



## Adamaniac (Apr 25, 2017)

I got my hedgehog a few weeks ago, and I noticed he started making this sound about a week after I got him. I have seen other people ask about this exact same sound, but I haven't seen anyone being given a clear answer. 

The sound in question is like a soft clacking/clicking noise, similar to if a person were to make that clicking noise with their tongue off the roof of their mouth. 

I find my hedgehog only does it when he's either cuddled up with me, or if he's lying in his litter box. Either place, his quills are always completely down and he's calm when he makes the sound. He'll usually keep up the sound for a minute or two, stop, start again, and then he'll end up falling asleep. It seems he only does it when he's trying to nap.

I included a video, and I placed the mic close to him so hopefully it can be heard better. It is a very quiet sound though. Some people say it's breathing problems and some say it means the hedgehog is happy. I don't really know hopefully one of you guys will know. He also does it more frequently now that I've had him for a few weeks.


----------



## Adamaniac (Apr 25, 2017)

Update: I can't seem to attach the video of him doing it? If anyone has any ideas on how to help that would be great. I'm not too familiar with the site.


----------



## Yukidama's mama (Apr 4, 2017)

From reading previous posts, I believe it is something they do before they fall asleep sometimes. If the breathing sounds fluidy or laboured then that's when it could be a URI. Also watch out for a runny nose or any discharge from nose or eyes which would also indicate a URI. But sounds to me like he's just getting comfortable to sleep ^.^

Re a video, I haven't ever uploaded one myself but if you click on the 'go advanced' button this gives you more options to attach a photo etc so maybe you can upload a video. Otherwise upload it on another website and copy and paste the link in your post


----------

